
Independent research shop claims 50% of Facebook users are fake - jcfrei
https://www.plainsite.org/realitycheck/facebook.html
======
est31
I'd say that this claim is not unlikely. Facebook has inflated video views
since years.

[https://techcrunch.com/2016/09/22/facebook-miscalculation-
si...](https://techcrunch.com/2016/09/22/facebook-miscalculation-
significantly-inflated-average-video-view-times-for-years/)

[https://www.theverge.com/2018/10/17/17989712/facebook-
inaccu...](https://www.theverge.com/2018/10/17/17989712/facebook-inaccurate-
video-metrics-inflation-lawsuit)

